# Hydrating Face Mists



## RainSHP (Feb 18, 2016)

I've been using the Caudalie beauty elixir and the FAB Vitamin hydrating mist and I really like them but I feel like they can get a bit heavy on my oily skin especially now that summer is coming. Do you guys know of lighter hydrating mists? or what is your favorite face mist?


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 18, 2016)

Maybe go for something simple like Avène's thermal water mist? Or Evian's?


----------



## JessicaL (Feb 20, 2016)

Hi, well there is an organic product from madefromearth called vitamin enchanted moisturizer which would be a great help to you I believe. 

Ingredients: Organic Aloe Vera Juice, Avocado Oil, Organic Rooibos Tea, Organic Jojoba, Emulsifying Wax NF, Kosher Vegetable Glycerin, Vitamin E, Organic Palm, Vitamin C Ester, Pro-Vitamin B5, Xanthan Gum, Vitamin A (Retinol Palmitate), Willowbark Extract, Rosemary.


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Feb 22, 2016)

I switch between using Evian and organic rose water (although, I don't use either on a daily basis) I have combo/oily skin. I tried Clinique surge but it was too oily for my skin and didn't seem to penetrate.


----------



## InSearchOfPerfectSkin (Feb 22, 2016)

What do these mists accomplish?  When do you apply them?


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 22, 2016)

They're hydrating/refreshing toners or sprays. You use them after an acid toner but before eye creams, serums, or moisturizers. They can also be used throughout the day when needed to give skin an extra boost.


----------



## Lin1018 (Mar 18, 2016)

shellygrrl said:


> They're hydrating/refreshing toners or sprays. You use them after an acid toner but before eye creams, serums, or moisturizers. They can also be used throughout the day when needed to give skin an extra boost.



Thanks for the explanation. I'm cheap, I carry a plastic spray bottle filled with rosewater and when I get too hot & sweaty gardening I just spray a little liquid  & it freshens me instantly.


----------



## toupeemoor (Mar 30, 2016)

RainSHP said:


> I've been using the Caudalie beauty elixir and the FAB Vitamin hydrating mist



Is it expensive?


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 30, 2016)

toupeemoor said:


> Is it expensive?



Caudalie's is $18 USD for one ounce or $49 for 3.4 oz.

FAB's is $16 USD for 2 oz.


----------



## MomOfThree1980 (Mar 30, 2016)

Ive been wondering about this as well.. how much does it actually help you?  I think my little sister uses one by Wen?  I didn't like it when she sprayed it on me though.


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 30, 2016)

MomOfThree1980 said:


> Ive been wondering about this as well.. how much does it actually help you?  I think my little sister uses one by Wen?  I didn't like it when she sprayed it on me though.



It could be that it isn't the one for you, or you have a different skintype that doesn't need the extra moisture. I think it may be more beneficial to those with drier skins.


----------



## importlovexo (Jun 25, 2016)

MzBrownBeauty said:


> I switch between using Evian and organic rose water (although, I don't use either on a daily basis) I have combo/oily skin. I tried Clinique surge but it was too oily for my skin and didn't seem to penetrate.



I will have to check those out! Always wanted to try Rose water. Thanks!


----------



## Beryl (Jun 29, 2016)

For hydration mist I use Innisfree Jeju Sparkling mineral mist spray bottle 80 ml USD 12.00 I buy this at www.innisfreeworld.com it is very nice for skin I use it daily.


----------

